# R.I.P C.R. Johnson



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

YouTube - Seven Sunny Days- CR Johnson here is his seggy in 7 sunny days. You were inspirational....
http://espn.go.com/action/freeskiing/news/story?page=CR-Johnson 

http://freeskier.com/


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*Touching!!!*



bobbuilds said:


> YouTube - Seven Sunny Days- CR Johnson here is his seggy in 7 sunny days. You were inspirational....
> Skier C.R. Johnson killed at Squaw Valley - ESPN
> 
> Freeskier Magazine: CR JOHNSON PASSES AWAY IN SKI ACCIDENT


ABSOLUTELY INSPIRATIONAL!!! 

It really makes me think back to all the times I was frustrated with life and thought my life was difficult. I realize that my problems aren't even problems in comparison to stories like that. Man, that was good!!

Thanks for posting!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

C.R. Johnson, X-Games skier, dies after fall at Squaw Valley | SummitDaily.com


----------

